# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  तेज मेटाबॉलिज्म के साथ वजन बढ़ाए

## Krishna

मेटाबॉलिज्म

मेटाबॉलिज्म उस प्रक्रिया को कहते हैं, जिसमें खाना पचने के बाद उस रूप में बदलता है, जो शरीर के सेल्स और टिश्यूज इस्तेमाल करते हैं। मेटाबॉलिज्म के दौरान खाना एनर्जी, एंजाइम्स और फैट में बदलता है। मेटाबॉलिज्*म अच्*छा होने पर शरीर में फैट जमा नही होता और ऐसे में  वजन बढ़ाने में परेशानी होती है आइए हम आपको बताते है ऐसे उपाय जिनसे आप तेज मेटाबॉलिज्*म के साथ अपना वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

कई लोगों के लिए वजन बढ़ाना भी एक बड़ी चुनौती होता है। और अगर आपका मेटाबॉलिज्म तेज है तो आपके लिए वजन बढ़ाना अधिक चुनौतीपूर्ण हो सकता है। वजन बढ़ाने के लिए आपको ली गई कैलोरी से कम कैलोरी खर्च करनी होती है।

----------


## Krishna

तेज मेटाबोलिज्म के साथ वजन बढ़ाने का सबसे पहला कदम यह है कि आप इस बात का ध्यान रखें कि आप पूरे दिन में कितनी कैलोरी लेते है। इससे आपके लिए इस बात का अंदाजा लगाना आसान हो जाएगा कि आपको वास्तव में कितनी कैलोरी की जरूरत है।

----------


## Krishna

आप क्या* और कितना खाते हैं इसका आपके वजन से सीधा सम्बन्ध होता है। सही प्रकार से वजन बढ़ाने के लिए जरूरी है कि अपने रोजाना के भोजन में 500 कैलोरी और जोड़ दें। अगर आप कसरत करते हैं तो उसमें खर्च होने वाली कैलोरी का हिसाब भी जरूर रखें और अपने भोजन में उस हिसाब से बदलाव करें। इस तरह तेज मेटाबॉलिज्म होने के बावजूद आप सात दिनों में आधा किलो तक वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

सामान्य रूप से आप दिन में तीन बड़े आहार लें और साथ ही इन आहारों के बीच में दो से तीन छोटे-छोटे अल्पा़हार जोड़ दें। दिन की शुरूआत पेट भरने वाले नाश्ते  के साथ करें और उसके बाद हर दो से तीन घंटे में अलग-अलग तरह का आहार लें।

----------


## Krishna

वजन बढ़ाने के लिए वेट ट्रेनिंग एक्सरसाइज भी जरूरी हैं। यह शक्ति से भरपूर एक्सरसाइज हफ्ते में दो से तीन बार जरूर करें। आपका ट्रेनर इस बारे में आपको बेहतर जानकारी दे सकता है। एरोबिक और कार्डियो व्यांयाम न करें क्योंकि इससे अतिरिक्त कैलोरी खर्च हो जाएंगी।

----------


## Krishna

अगर आपका मेटाबोलिज्म तेज है तो आपके लिए प्रोटीन शेक और प्रोटीनयुक्त भोजन वजन बढ़ाने में लाभकारी है। आपको चाहिए कि आप प्रोटीनयुक्त फिश, अंडा, अंकुरित चने, मोठ, चिकन, चावल, दूध या दूध बनी चीजें, सोया मिल्क या पाउडर के सेवन, मछली, क्रैब्सी, फलियां, मेवा, बींस, इत्यादि का सेवन सप्तानह में दो से तीन बार जरूर करें।

----------


## Krishna

अच्छे मेटाबोलिज्म के साथ वजन बढ़ाने के लिए जरूरी है कि आप तैलीय और पौष्टिक भोजन का सेवन करें, इसके लिए आप पनीर, मक्खन, घी, तेल का सेवन कर सकते हैं। पनीर, मक्खन, घी, तेल आप चाहे तो अपने सूप में घी, मक्खन इत्यादि मिला सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

डाइट सोडा, कॉफी और चाय जितना सम्भव हो सेवन न करें क्योंककि इन पेय पदार्थों का सेवन करने से आपको भरा-भरा सा महसूस होता है बिना किसी कैलोरी के लिए।

----------

